# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Không tạo được database trong SQLServer 2005

## manhhuong

Các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi chút. Mình đang học đến phần kết nối cơ sở dữ liệu của C#. Mình cài Sql 2005 thì được rồi nhưng mà lại không thể tạo được một Database mới nó toàn báo lỗi mà mình không biết phải khắc phục như thế nào. Lúc đầu mình nghĩ có khi tài khoản của mình không phải là administrator nhưng kiểm tra lại thì tài khoản mình đang sử đụng là tài khoản của administrator. Mong các bạn giúp mình với mình sắp phải thi rùi. Cảm ơn rất nhiều
z

----------


## damynghebaoan

*Chào bạn*

Luc truoc tui cung bi nhu vay do. SAu do toi lam nhu the nao ma no ko bi nua, hom nao lam lai rui chi cho ban nha, hay nho cac cao thu cao hon nhe. Chuc ban may man.

----------


## hungosp

Cái này là bạn cài đặt chưa đủ chương trình. Nên nó không thể thực hiện lệnh create .

----------


## vietshiro

hy vọng link này sẽ giúp được bạn
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dparys/arch...mission-denied-in-database-master-my-fix.aspx

----------


## fbi098

*Trả lời !*

Bạn vào (Start -> chọn programs ->chọn Microsoft SQL Sever 2005, sau đó nhấn chuột phải vào SQL Server Management Studio Express-> chọn run as admin
-> ok
=== Chúc bạn thành công=====

----------

